# 721 bug?



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I have the caller id working fine but when I hit menu and callerid history nothing happens. All it does is lag things out for a few seconds. I have rebooted and that doesn't help. Any idea's?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine stopped working once, I had to go to:

Menu
Prefrences
View Prefrences

I had to disable, then enable, and I rebooted.
CID started working again.

Thats about the only thing I can think of.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

well the CID itself works when someone calls but I can't go into the call history.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe give Dish Tech support a call ?

Only other option would be a (nvm reset) and I'm not so sure I would do that without calling Dish support first......:shrug:


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just had another odd thing happen and I had to reboot. I was recording Farscape and then after that a timer fired for Star Trek: TNG. After farscape was done I was going to turn to my local news but it wouldn't respond to the remote. So i tried the front panel and that didnt work either. So I rebooted and fixed it.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I called DISH tech support and they had me do a nvm reset. Now all is well. I am glad that didn't delete my timers or recordings!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Glad to hear everything is fine now.
Did you loose anything when you did the nvm reset?
Did you have to redownload the software?


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

nope I just had to run a check switch and redo my favorites list and re-enable a couple settings.


----------

